# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Ưu điểm nổi bật của màng lọc RO nhập khẩu Mỹ

## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

*Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều nơi bán màng lọc RO dành cho các loại máy lọc nước sử dụng công nghệ lọc RO. Trong đó màng lọc RO của Mỹ đã được biết đến và sử dụng rộng rãi nhất. Vậy đặc điểm cấu tạo và chức năng của màng lọc RO này như thế nào? Ít có ai có thể hiểu về màng lọc RO này như thế nào, thông qua bài này bạn sẽ biết được vì sao nguồn nước đầu ra mình sử dụng trong máy lọc nước lại tinh khiết đến như vậy nhé!*

*Đặc điểm*

*Màng RO* là từ viết tắt của *Reverse Osmosis* hay còn gọi là quá trình thẩm thấu ngược. Chúng được sản xuất và phát triển bởi các nhà khoa học Mỹ, được làm từ chất liệu Polyamit. Vào những năm 70 chúng được dùng vào ngành vũ trụ và hiện nay đã sử dụng rộng rãi khắp nhiều nơi trong nhiều ngành nghề khác nhau như ngành lọc nước, ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm, thí nghiệm….



_Đặc điểm của màng lọc RO_

*Cấu tạo*

*Màng lọc RO* của Mỹ có cấu tạo như những tấm phim mỏng được gắn chặt với nhau ở 2 đầu và cuộn lại dạng hình xoắn ốc xung quanh 1 trục bằng nhựa. Trong đó bao gồm 1 màng dẫn nước sạch, 1 màng lọc thẩm thấu ngược và 1 màng dẫn nước cấp. Khi nước chảy vào sẽ vào màng lọc nước cấp ở 1 đầu của lõi lọc, một phần nước sẽ lọc bởi màng RO và chảy vào ống dẫn nước sạch, một phần khác không được lọc qua màng RO sẽ chảy qua màng dẫn nước cấp, được gọi là nước thải và sẽ chảy ra đầu còn lại của lõi lọc. Nước sạch sẽ tập trung về một mép của lõi lọc sau đó chảy đến ống dẫn nước sạch.

*Chức năng màng lọc RO của Mỹ*

Nhờ kích thước siêu nhỏ của màng lọc, kích thước này nhỏ hơn hàng trăm lần các loại tạp chất, vi khuẩn nên có thể loại bỏ được các vi khuẩn, viruts một cách hiệu quả nhất. Theo nghiên cứu cho ra thấy rằng *[replacer_a] RO của Mỹ* có thể lọc sạch đến 90% các kim loại nặng, loại bỏ hoàn hoàn toàn được amip ăn não người, chất độc hại asen trong nước. Mang lại nguồn nước tinh khiết hơn, đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của con người. Nhờ vào áp lực nước đầu vào khiến cho các phân tử nước chỉ có thể lọt qua còn các chất khác bị giữ lại và đi ra ngoài cùng nước thải.



*Thay thế và hoàn nguyên màng lọc RO*

Thông thường thì việc sục rửa *màng RO* của dây chuyền lọc nước tinh khiết sẽ diễn ra trong 1 tháng 1 lần và trong thời gian là 24 tháng từ lúc sử dụng thì màng lọc này sẽ giảm công suất lọc. Nếu ở môi trường nước không quá ô nhiễm thì tuổi thọ của màng lọc có khi lên đến 3 năm. Trung bình màng lọc RO cần được thay thế và hoàn nguyên khoảng từ 36 tháng đến 2 năm.



_Hiện nay chúng tôi cung cấp màng lọc Ro của Mỹ với chất lượng tốt, đảm bảo uy tín nhất trên thị trường. Đặc biệt màng lọc RO của Mỹ rất được nhiều người tin dùng và được đánh giá rất cao về chất lượng. Để tránh mua phải hàng nhái hàng giả, hãy đến với Máy lọc nước NYK, chúng tôi để có thể mua được màng lọc RO của Mỹ chính hãng, đảm bảo cho sự an toàn của gia đình bạn._

----------

